# Good australian migration agent in singapore?



## supertigger (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone has good experience with Migration Agent in singapore.
How do you see their services.

I want to migrate to australia with GSM 175 and include my aging parents (both 68) in my application as dependents. Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

supertigger said:


> Does anyone has good experience with Migration Agent in singapore.
> How do you see their services.
> 
> I want to migrate to australia with GSM 175 and include my aging parents (both 68) in my application as dependents. Can anyone give me some advice?


I have used AusConnection in Singapore. Good service with prompt replies. I choose after visiting many other agents.

John


----------



## supertigger (Jun 16, 2009)

anishjohn said:


> I have used AusConnection in Singapore. Good service with prompt replies. I choose after visiting many other agents.
> 
> John


Thanks John....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

I just read ur post saying they are very well connected, can you elaborate because as far as I know, no matter how well connected the agent is, they cant get a visa if one doesn't have the skill . No offense but that's the truth.

Whoever you choose, make sure they are MIA or MARA registered, less chances of you being duped, and if one gets cheated, they can be reported to the department.

We are using an agent in Australia and we are in India, why I say this is because it does not make a difference where the agent is. Everytime we are stuck somewhere we mail them and the reply is normally within 24 hours considering the time difference and if it isn't too late we call them. Most agents have a stage payment plan.

Hope this helps

Cheers
Anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

princesssha said:


> Hi tigger,
> My friend was a client of theirs & their visa was approved in about 6 months! I think price should only be a secondary consideration.


There are people who got their PR visa in not more than 3-4 months (these guys have done everything on their own, without using an agent) but they were in priority processing (sponsored or CSL) and the times have changed now. Because of the priority processing things have been delayed and now because of the year end they are moving even slower.

Our skill assessment was done in 20 days. On the 20th day from applying we got the positive result in hand. We applied for the visa in September 08 and are still waiting, this does not mean our agent is inefficient. its just that we do not fall in MODL or CSL.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

The agents normally charge 2000A$ for the entire procedure, give or take a few. some who are better and biger charge more but 2-3k is the ongoing rate.


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

princesssha said:


> Hi tigger,
> My friend was a client of theirs & their visa was approved in about 6 months! I think price should only be a secondary consideration.


The speed for visa approval depends on which class of visa one is applying, and whether in CSL, SS etc...

For me Expensive agents are not more good than normal fees charging agents if one got proper qualifications and experience in a field which is in demand.

Good customer service with quick replies to ur questions is very important

John


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Anis, No offense meant but I know a lot of people who went to the best agents in AU and had a terrible time, I wont take names but the best can goof up too. Its not about money, its about how well informed you are. You cant just employ an agent and leave everything on them, you have to do your homework more than anyone else. You should know what are other options if you dont make it once or if you are stuck somewhere you should know what the agent is talking about. you should know whats happening and what can speed up your processing. In the end they too are human, and human being is most prone to mistakes.

I even know people who were told by their agent to do something and it backfired. another case wehre the agent asked fr a higher fee and when those guys found out about the actual fee, they were shocked. This happens all teh time and here I am talking about the top agents, not just any other agent

I respect the way you think but paying a higher fee doesnt mean you are getting the best.

Not that we did not have issues with our agent, we did but we did not blame him, instead we tried to act fast and rectify what was already done. I feel there are times when ones fate too plays a bitter role. In our case we wanted to apply for state sponsorship from teh very begining, but I dont know why we did not, we discussed with our agent that we should, I still dont know how we missed that bit.. and then we hear about the CSL and state sponsorship being given priority.. and trust me, we had all intentions to go the state sponsored way.. I guess that is where the fate comes in, if it has to happen, it would have long back but if it doesnt hv to, there wont be any reason for things going wrong or getting delayed.


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

anishjohn said:


> The speed for visa approval depends on which class of visa one is applying, and whether in CSL, SS etc...
> 
> For me Expensive agents are not more good than normal fees charging agents if one got proper qualifications and experience in a field which is in demand.
> 
> ...


Anj note the not


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my bad.. thanks for pointing out


----------



## HereGoes (Jun 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> The agents normally charge 2000A$ for the entire procedure, give or take a few. some who are better and biger charge more but 2-3k is the ongoing rate.


thanks for the info.


----------



## princesssha (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyway, just another note for everyone here.

One way to check is the company's registration number. A credible organization located locally is probably also one's best chances of selecting an agent.


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

U can check if the agent is registered with MARA in the following link
http://www.mara.com.au/_attach/register-migration-agents.pdf


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi All..

I've visited 3 agents:
1. EMIGRATION CENTER
2. AUSCONNECTION
3. AUSTRALIA MIGRATION AGENCY

My Ratings are:
#1 - AUSTRALIA MIGRATION AGENCY: James Alan Hall
#2 - EMIGRATION CENTER: Ann
#3 - AUSCONNECTION: John

I would prefer the 1st two. 
AMA doesn't have a money back policy but emigration center has. 

Ausconnection guy was not updated. He dint know the changes happened in Sept 2009. I met him in November. Even I knew more details than him by doing some home work. So does not prefer him.

Also assessment is free for all the 3. Some of the famous agents charge fees for assessment. Why spend money if u get it for free.. hehe 

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

and btw flustered.. did u finalise on any agent ??


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats Gr8!  We are also planning to start the process n Jan 2009.. waiting for the MODL changes, if any.. 

May go for an agent... haven't decided yet..


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

flustered said:


> Jan 2010 you mean???
> 
> Well good luck to you dude :hippie: And i mean that :thumb: Agent or otherwise, its all up to you, really...
> 
> Cheers - Merry Christmas to you and Happy Happy 2010!!!!! eace:



Oops!  Yes Jan 2010... still im not in a mood to leave back 2009  heheh

Thanks and wishing you too a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Why not DIY? It's like buying something at real cost value. I'm very impressed with the completeness of the Oz online application. Best of all, it works!


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

*Best australian migration agents in uae-voitin waker davis*

I understand that Migartion agents are discouraged on this forum...however for people like me who work in UAE..and who do not have lots of free time to do all the paperwork.I suggest you go to the migration agents I have gone and they are simply fantastic with their precise and perfect explaination and paperwork.


Regards.:clap2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

srikanth, they are not discouraged.. I am using agent services.. it isnt as difficult as it seems, many do it on their own, many like me prefer an agent.. as simple as that.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

First consultant is normally a way for them to seize you on your profile and see if you can a candidate where they apply marketing tactics on you...

Many years ago, I wanted to migrate and went to such so call immigration agent and they told me that I am not qualified and I nearly give up hope. However, when I did my own research and took courage to apply on my own for Australia PR, I got it. My colleague also applied on his own last year and got his ACS approved. All the information can be derived from this website or from the official Australian immigration website. You can check for your eligibility using the checklist from the website.

Do note that the agent just give you a probability based on past candidates they have, some of them apply psychological tactic on you and makes you think u r not qualified but they claim they will help you this and then and then you pay them to do the job. 

No matter what, it is cheaper and better to do it on own your based on the checklist given..



KrizW said:


> Hi there
> Just curious, is the first consultation free of charge? I mean, I just want to know how big are my chances of getting a visa, so that I'm thinking to engage an agent.


----------



## KrizW (Mar 2, 2010)

joeman said:


> First consultant is normally a way for them to seize you on your profile and see if you can a candidate where they apply marketing tactics on you...
> 
> Many years ago, I wanted to migrate and went to such so call immigration agent and they told me that I am not qualified and I nearly give up hope. However, when I did my own research and took courage to apply on my own for Australia PR, I got it. My colleague also applied on his own last year and got his ACS approved. All the information can be derived from this website or from the official Australian immigration website. You can check for your eligibility using the checklist from the website.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Joeman.
Sorry to hear that you had bad experience with immigration agent. But hey, you made it though anyway :clap2:. Although I'm sure not all agents are bad, aren't they? 
May I know how long did you take to complete the whole process, starting from submitting docs to ACS until finally granted a visa. Which subclass did you apply?


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

I got my PR within 10 to 12 months. I submitted my application to ACS and got the classfication given by them. The process takes about 3 to 4 months and the rest of the process like medical etc takes up the rest of the time.


----------



## johnlau (Mar 28, 2010)

*Engineer Australia*

Hi Velavan,

Saw in your post you apply to Engineer Australia before. I'm trying to apply to them as an Engineering Associate but can't figure out how to apply even after visiting their website ! Am I missing something here... ",)

Thanks
John


----------



## johnlau (Mar 28, 2010)

*Engineer Australia*

Hi Velavan

How do I apply to Engineer Australia ? Been to their website but still clueless as to what to do?

Thanks


----------



## jarhead1973 (May 4, 2010)

*Hi*



joeman said:


> I got my PR within 10 to 12 months. I submitted my application to ACS and got the classfication given by them. The process takes about 3 to 4 months and the rest of the process like medical etc takes up the rest of the time.



Hello JoeMan,

What industry are you into? IT?


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

I am into IT infrastructure and application...
but anyway they have issued too many visa compare to the no of jobs..so u r fighting with a lot of people to complete for a small pool of jobs..


----------



## jarhead1973 (May 4, 2010)

Cool


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

I got an agent to do my application back in 2009, as i was unsure on whether or not i was eligible. Agent said that i was eligible under the visa scheme 176, application was submitted on the 1st June 2009. Agent told me that application should be approved within 6 to 12 months. But due to the changes in the priority processing, think my application got pushed way back, but the worst part was that the agent told me that i wasnt affected, when i actually was as i was not in the priority list. The agent was not up to date with the changes, and had no clue on what to expect, all he could tell me was to wait. When i asked him to check, he gave me a very sarcastic remark, writing " Do I want him to write to the Australian Goverment and ask them to ask them process your application?". This did not leave a good taste in my mouth. When i asked him on another way to increase my chances of getting a PR, he asked me to read about it more and update him, and if i want to proceed to let him know....


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> When i asked him on another way to increase my chances of getting a PR, he asked me to read about it more and update him, and if i want to proceed to let him know....


Is he a registered agent? If he's registered with MIA or MARA then I think you can report him.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, the agent is registered. He is also a lawyer, hence he's more of a Immigration lawyer, than agent, which was one of the reasons i signed up. To give him the benefit of the doubt, he told me he is not able to tell me when my 176 will be approved ( i'm in Category 4 by the way), but I thought the least he could do was to advice me on what are the other ways I can get my PR ( e.g- Apply for State Sponsorship, etc..) Because i have fully paid up the agent fees, guess he feels he's not obligated to do more than he was engaged to do.

I did think of reporting him, but i think it might complicate my application.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Yeah, the agent is registered. He is also a lawyer, hence he's more of a Immigration lawyer, than agent, which was one of the reasons i signed up. To give him the benefit of the doubt, he told me he is not able to tell me when my 176 will be approved ( i'm in Category 4 by the way), but I thought the least he could do was to advice me on what are the other ways I can get my PR ( e.g- Apply for State Sponsorship, etc..) Because i have fully paid up the agent fees, guess he feels he's not obligated to do more than he was engaged to do.
> 
> I did think of reporting him, but i think it might complicate my application.


Hey guys,

I decided to check with my agent on the updates, so i sent him an email the week before and last week. But there was no reply, so i felt kinda worried. Made a check with MARA, and found out that he has been de registered in October 2010.

Called him up just to clarify as i thought maybe his license was being proessed, but told me that he has retired..... Asked him how come he didn't at least drop an email, he asked me if he is entitled to retirement. Kept saying that he will help me, and that its not like he cancelled his phone and stuff, but i think he will be doing that soon though....

When i question him on his integrity, he said that he was helping me, but i told him that i had paid for his services and that he is suppose to help me. He then told me that he could also decide not to help me...this guy is a real work or art man.

So now basically i paid so much and in the end i still have to get it done myself...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> So now basically i paid so much and in the end i still have to get it done myself...


Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. 

If he was a 'real' professional then he would have given you some warning and arranged for someone else to take over your application since you had already paid.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Isnt there a way for you to complaint against him, there must be a way or something that makes it his responsibility, a legal one and not just a moral one to finish your work. have you checked the mara site if he is bound to do things for you?


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

Don't think making a complaint will do anything, as the guy is already de-registered. All my papers have already been submitted, only thing no CO appointed yet, as i think for my case (Priority 4 ) will take some time,maybe 2 ~ 3 years..... Just peeved that he didnt tell me that he is retiring. This guy is or was also a lawyer, so you would expect a level of professionalism.


----------



## martindonington (May 21, 2012)

*Ntrust*

I have to say NTRUST is one of the best Australia immigration agency around. I was able to obtain my Australian PR visa with their assistance. I'll be moving to Adelaide a year from now.


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

*Confused, please help*



anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just read ur post saying they are very well connected, can you elaborate because as far as I know, no matter how well connected the agent is, they cant get a visa if one doesn't have the skill . No offense but that's the truth.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I jsut read your post and thank for sharing such a valuable info buddy.

I am in mumbai and planning to take MARA services of Y axis, they are charging me A$2700 where a MARA agent is in Oz, is that a fare price or should i go with a free lancer in mumbai itself who also a reg mara agent and charging 1Lac only. what should i do. please help.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

shubham.maksi said:


> Hi,
> I jsut read your post and thank for sharing such a valuable info buddy.
> 
> I am in mumbai and planning to take MARA services of Y axis, they are charging me A$2700 where a MARA agent is in Oz, is that a fare price or should i go with a free lancer in mumbai itself who also a reg mara agent and charging 1Lac only. what should i do. please help.


Hi,

i paid AUD 3000 for mine about 2 years ago, so it looks like a good deal. would be a good idea to see what they are able to offer you and which is more value for money.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

This forum is a great agent and free. Why do you need a MARA?


----------



## cottesloe (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't waste your money on agents, if you've done your homework and your points check out.

I just got my 189 visa approved, total costs under $5k (AUD $3520 for visa, SGD $320 for IELTS, AUD $450 ACS assessment, AUD $42 AFP check, SGD $45 for Singapore Police Clearance).

From my initial checks, agents will charge another $3-5k on top of those costs, for something you can do yourself essentially, and will have to do yourself anyway.

Just be patient and settle the application yourself, and save the money. I took about a year from IELTS to getting my visa, but then I took my own sweet time, no rush to move to AUS.

All the best.


----------



## Anba (Nov 26, 2012)

cottesloe said:


> Don't waste your money on agents, if you've done your homework and your points check out.
> 
> I just got my 189 visa approved, total costs under $5k (AUD $3520 for visa, SGD $320 for IELTS, AUD $450 ACS assessment, AUD $42 AFP check, SGD $45 for Singapore Police Clearance).
> 
> ...



Hi cottesloe,

I read that you have found it easier to apply online. Is it possible if you could spare some time to guide me? I did a questionnaire via AMA Pte Ltd and received a reply from a staff whom mentioned I do qualify under the GSM category. After which I have not heard from him for some time. I have visited the Australian Immigration Website, but am having difficulties understanding the procedures in filling up the application form. The ACS assessment and AFP assessment is things i am not sure how to apply. 


Regards
Bala


----------



## Anba (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Does anyone have the contact number of EMIGRATION CENTER. I tried calling them by the listed number,it doesn't seem to go through. 
Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Anba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have the contact number of EMIGRATION CENTER. I tried calling them by the listed number,it doesn't seem to go through.
> Please advise.
> ...


Hey man,

If you can't get through, its probably no longer there.


----------

